# Is my hen egg bound?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

My chicken Henny was okay yesterday. Today she just seems a little more tired. I felt her crop and it's normal she just ate so it's full. Her abdomen has a spot in it that feels kinda like a egg on one side and the other side feels normal or a little like there's a mussel there. I don't know if she's egg bound, incase should I soak her in a warm bath, I already have her a little calcium.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

UPDATE:
She was sleeping on the roosting pole in my run instead of the roosting area where they all sleep and thee was clear egg stuff and orange where a yolk was below her butt. It was cold.do you think it was hers


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't she have issues in the past? 

There are so many possibilities and with the vague description it's hard to know just what is going on with her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It could be if it was under her. I have one that occassionally drips or plops a shell less egg. Nothing I can do about it but I have to say I think she does not feel well during this until it's all over.


----------

